# Was taugt der Monitor



## Red S. (24. November 2013)

Hallo,

als Weihnachtswunsch wurde mir aufgetragen einen Monitor zu besorgen.
Jetzt wurde mir dieses Angebot vorgezeit und mir stellt sich die Frage ob das was ordentliches sein kann.

Es handelt sich um einen Medion akoya P55432 von Aldi:
https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...-akoya-p55432-599-cm236-led-backlight-monito/

Der würde schön ins Limit von 150€ passen
 Derzeitige Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD7800
Verwendungszweck: Zocken und Alltagskram und auch z.b. CAD anwendungen

Alternativen werden auch gerne angenommen.

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Ersy90 (24. November 2013)

Ich muss mir den Link gar nicht erst angucken, aber ich würd niemals Pc Hardware von Aldi, Real oder sonst einem Discounter kaufen.
Das kann vlt sinnvoll sein für meine Schwiegermutter die 2 mal in der Woche an PC geht und 5min surft.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. November 2013)

Ersy90 schrieb:


> Ich muss mir den Link gar nicht erst angucken, aber ich würd niemals Pc Hardware von Aldi, Real oder sonst einem Discounter kaufen.
> Das kann vlt sinnvoll sein für meine Schwiegermutter die 2 mal in der Woche an PC geht und 5min surft.


 
Und worauf stützt du diese "fundierte" Aussage genau? 
Ohne einen Test oder zumindest einer privaten "Review" kann man so eine Aussage nicht treffen.


An den Thread-Ersteller:
Muß der Monitor vor Ort gekauft werden oder kann auch per Lieferung gekauft werden.


----------



## Möxe (24. November 2013)

Für das Budget von 150 Euro würde ich dir diesen empfehlen:
AOC i2369Vm, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dieser ist sogar noch billiger als der vom Aldi und ist bestimmt um weiten besser 
Hat ein IPS Panel und ist auch fürs Zocken geeignet.


----------



## Westcoast (25. November 2013)

hole dir lieber diesen: 23" (58,42cm) LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P schwarz


----------



## Red S. (25. November 2013)

Vielen Dank für die ersten Antworten



> An den Thread-Ersteller:
> Muß der Monitor vor Ort gekauft werden oder kann auch per Lieferung gekauft werden.


Der Monitor kann natürlich auch per Lieferung gekauft werden. Unter Umständen kann man den ja vorher in diversen Elekro Märkten schon mal begutachten. 

Den AOC i2369Vm, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland finde ich designtechnisch recht ansprechend.
Sollte der 23" (58,42cm) LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P schwarz aber um Quantensprünge besser sein, wären auch 162€ noch im Rahmen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. November 2013)

Westcoast schrieb:


> hole dir lieber diesen: 23" (58,42cm) LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P schwarz


 
Yep ! 
Der wäre eine gute Wahl. Vor allem für CAD.


----------



## Red S. (14. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

So der LG IPS235P ist bis Weihnachten nicht mehr lieferbar...
Wie sieht das denn mit diesen Modellen aus? Können die mit dem LG IPS235P mithalten?

Den AOC hier würd Ich für 159€ bekommen. 
AOC e2357Fm, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder der wäre auchnoch erhältlich:
Samsung SyncMaster S24C300B, 24" (LS24C300BS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JoM79 (14. Dezember 2013)

Ähmm wo ist der LG nicht mehr lieferbar.
Ich finde da ne Menge Anbieter die den lagernd haben


----------



## mr.4EvEr (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde sowohl den AOC als auch den Samsung aus dem Rennen werfen.Beide haben ein TN Panel und somit eine sichtbar schlechtere Bildhomogenität.
Falls du irgendwo den LG herbekommst würde ich zum IPS235P greifen.
Ich sehe gerade, das der LG bei Conrad nicht mehr lieferbar ist, dann bestellst du eben für ein paar Taler mehr bei Amazon.


----------



## Red S. (15. Dezember 2013)

Ja ich seh grad das der LG jetzt bei Amazon wieder drin ist.
Dann bleib ich beim LG. 
Danke nochmal.


----------

